#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > [故事] [血腥恐怖驚悚注意] 全球野獸襲人驚險瞬間(圖)

## wingwolf

來源： http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=987669371

*部分圖相當血腥恐怖驚悚，注意！*

*男子挑逗鳄魚險被吞食*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



27歲的以色列遊客諾文·馬什阿和好友到澳洲北部捕魚時，看到一條體長近5米的鳄魚遊近後，立即伸手逗弄鳄魚，並擺姿勢讓好友拍一張他 “與鳄共舞”的相片。但他做夢沒想到，那只鳄魚竟突然躍出水面，張開血盆大口朝他咬去，而當時他與大鳄相距不到1米！慶幸的是，由於躲避及 時，他最終得以鳄口逃生，而這戲劇性的狼狽一幕正巧被好友拍攝下來。

*瑞典黑猩猩惱火被圍觀用石塊襲擊遊客*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



據英國《每日電訊報》報道，日前，瑞士動物園一只黑猩猩因不滿被遊客盯著看，開始制造“武器”並進行攻擊。這只雄性大猩猩叫“ 聖帝諾”，於1978年出生在德國慕尼黑動物園。在5歲的時候，它被轉移到了目前所在的瑞士動物園。據工作人員介紹，有一天他們發現“聖帝諾 ”總在動物園關門後收集石子，還用泥土自制一些盤狀物，神態鎮定自若。當第二天遊客們進入園子後，他就將這些“武器”擲向圍觀的人們 。

*美國動物園管理員被袋鼠“拳打腳踢”*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



2008年7月27日，在美國亞特蘭大動物園，袋鼠與動物管理員“大打出手”，袋鼠將管理員踢了幾腳後迅速逃離。袋鼠極少攻擊人類，不過這 個罕見現象剛好被一位在場的遊客用視頻記錄了下來。

*美國明星熊彩排時獸性大發咬死馴獸員*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



美國加州洛杉矶市附近的一家名爲“掠奪者行動”的私營動物訓練中心2008年4月上演血案，動物明星灰熊“洛基”在彩排時獸性 大發，突然撲向39歲的馴獸員斯蒂芬·米勒，並死死咬住其頸部。現場另外2名馴獸員試圖將“洛基”拉開，但均告失敗。最後衆人動用胡椒 粉噴劑才將其制服。然而，米勒終因頸部失血過多身亡。

*澳大利亞“鳄魚獵人”海底遭黃貂魚襲擊身亡*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



澳大利亞著名的電視明星、動物保護人士史蒂夫·艾爾文，2006年在拍攝一部有關動物的電影時不幸喪生，終年44歲。據澳洲媒體報道，這位經 常與鳄魚、毒蛇上演真人秀的“鳄魚獵人”是在海底遭到黃貂魚襲擊喪生的。不幸發生在澳大利亞昆士蘭州北部的度假地——道格拉斯港 。史蒂夫在一次潛水過程中，黃貂魚擊中了他的胸部。載有醫務人員的直升機趕到出事地點時間太晚，已經無法把史蒂夫從另一個世界拉回來。

*美國動物園老虎聖誕節出逃咬死遊客重傷2人*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



美國加利福尼亞州舊金山動物園一只雌性西伯利亞虎2007年聖誕節當日逃出籠舍，咬死1個遊客，重傷2人。警方 隨後將這只老虎擊斃。

*瑞士男子爬牆跌入熊苑 遭熊攻擊身受重傷*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



瑞士一名男子近日在伯爾尼市動物園的熊苑外參觀時，爲了看的清楚一些，他試圖攀爬圍牆高約3.96米的圍牆，沒想到卻失足墜入圍牆內。熊苑中4歲的 棕熊芬恩立即對這名男子發起猛烈地攻擊，造成男子頭部和一條腿嚴重受傷。聞訊趕來的動物園管理人員立即開槍射擊，熊受傷後被迫回到籠中。

*猩猩撕下整張臉 無臉女面如魔鬼觸目驚心*

非常恐怖，膽小者千萬別看！



美國56歲女子查拉·納什2009年2月慘遭一頭200磅重的黑猩猩凶猛襲擊，她的整張臉都被黑猩猩撕得稀爛，雙手手指也被黑猩猩生生啃掉。在事 發8個多月後，查拉打破沈默接受美國著名脫口秀節目主持人奧普拉采訪，首次公開展示她嚴重毀壞的臉容。可怕的是，查拉的面部器官如同被“抹去 ”了一般，眼睛、鼻子、嘴唇全都沒有了。查拉的“魔鬼容貌”甚至令主持人奧普拉也震驚不已。

*寵物蟒蛇纏死兩歲女童*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



美國佛羅裏達州一戶家庭飼養的寵物蟒蛇2009年7月逃出蛇籠，爬上嬰兒床纏住一名兩歲女童，導致女童窒息身亡。這條緬甸蟒長約2.5米，主人名爲查 爾斯·賈森·達內爾，是女童沙伊翁納·阿爾母親的男友。 達內爾當天發現寵物蟒蛇不在籠中，隨即進入阿爾房間查看，發現蟒蛇纏在她身上。他用刀刺向蟒蛇，才把阿爾取出，但爲時已晚。

*美國佛州巨型鲟魚躍出水面撞傷數人*

有血注意



32歲的道恩·波裏爾2007年同男友到佛羅裏達州旅遊，當他們駕駛小船在該州西北部薩旺尼河上遊玩時，一條長約1.83米的鲟魚突然竄出水面， 向她撲來。當波裏爾從襲擊中醒來時，整整2周已經過去了。蘇醒後，她還必須接受重塑臉部的整形手術，然後是下巴縫合手術。因爲下巴傷勢嚴重，有整整8周 時間她都無法開口說話。總醫療費用高達13萬美元。波裏爾說，“我的整個人生也因爲一條魚而改變。”

*英野生動物園狒狒將遊客行李“洗劫一空”*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



英國默西賽德郡諾斯利野生動物園的一群狒狒2009年7月當了一次“劫匪”，它們團團圍住一輛遊客的汽車，其中的成年大狒狒先是在汽車上 面的行李箱上上竄下跳，致使行李箱扭曲變形，達到破壞行李箱鎖的目的。然後其它的狒狒一哄而上，打開行李箱，將裏面的手帕撕碎，將汽車的後視鏡扯下。 面對這些不速之客，遊客驚嚇地坐在汽車裏，眼睜睜地看著它們在光天化日之下將東西洗劫一空，隨後逃之夭夭。

*澳大利亞小鎮野狗橫行 咬死人並啃噬屍體*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



澳大利亞的愛麗絲泉小鎮(Alice Springs)野狗橫行，傷害過往的男人、婦女和小孩。調查顯示，近來有兩名男子遭到野狗攻擊，部分屍體還被啃食掉。 2009年9月，這群野狗突襲一名喝的酩酊大醉的26歲男子哈迪(Hardy)，攻擊他的脖子直至將他活活咬死，還啃食他的右腿。由於澳大利亞野狗和家狗雜交情況越 來越多，雜交狗的體積比普通狗大出五分之一，狗害已經成爲當地居民的重大威脅。

*德國婦女闖入北極熊館被嚴重咬傷*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



2009年4月11日，一名德國女子突然跳進北極熊館內熊進食的區域，4頭北極熊中的一頭遊近她並襲擊她。她的手、臂、腳和背部被熊嚴重咬傷，但沒有 生命危險。動物園管理員說，襲擊女子的並不是明星北極熊克努特或克努特的媽媽，他們也不清楚該名女子接近北極熊的原因。

*美國男子動物園遭猛虎襲擊 共縫合2000多針*

有血注意



2006年6月，德克薩斯州男子羅伯特日前在當地動物園遊玩時，不慎在猛獸區遭一頭體重約300磅的孟加拉猛虎襲擊。被老虎撲翻在地的羅伯特奮力將它從身上推開。與此同時，他的朋友抱起草地上的除草機朝老虎拼命砸去，終於使老虎松開已深深嵌入羅伯特皮肉的利爪。事後發現，羅伯特的一只耳朵被虎爪撕落，臉上身上滿是豁開的傷口，全身上下共縫合了2000多針。

*美國賭城馴獸員遭獅子攻擊幸運逃生*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



2010年9月1日，正在當地度假的提圖斯夫婦決定前去米高梅大酒店的獅園尋求一些刺激。提圖斯用手中的攝像機記錄下兩頭成年獅與馴獸員在獅園中的場景。但就在一瞬間，一頭雄獅突然向馴獸員發起了攻擊。馴獸員也被這突如其來的場面驚到，他只能死死抵擋著雄獅的攻擊。而一旁的母獅似乎也不甘心做旁觀者，也加入到這場爭鬥中。另一名馴獸員見狀奮力幫助受困同事抵擋襲擊，兩人最後幸運的成功逃離獅園。

*水族館殺人鯨發狂咬死馴獸師 數十遊客目睹*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



美國奧蘭多海洋世界發生驚人一幕：2010年2月24日，一名馴獸員正在愛撫鯨魚時，突然被鯨魚咬住拖入水中，池中虎鯨咬住她的胳膊，不停在池中繞圈遊動，最終馴獸員身亡。當時在館內的遊客目睹了這血腥的一幕。

*野生動物園上演驚魂一幕：獅子拉開遊客車門*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



近日英國一個三口之家開車在南非約翰內斯堡野生動物園旅行觀光時，目睹了驚心動魄的一幕。動物園內一頭重達130多公斤的獅子與他們不期而遇，更令人後怕的是，獅子竟然拉開了他們前面一輛轎車的車門。幸好得到動物園管理人員的及時幫助，前車上的一對夫妻才得以幸運逃生。

*獸醫遭河馬襲擊拖下水塘僥幸脫險瞬間*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



馬庫斯·霍夫梅耶博士是一名獸醫。2010年11月，在一只憤怒的河馬被麻醉槍擊中，腦袋沈入水下之後，令他意想不到的事情發生了，河馬突然恢複神智，向他發動襲擊並將他拖下水塘。慶幸的是，現場的一名同事及時出手將他拽到安全地帶，但在霍夫梅耶和布魯恩還沒有逃到附近泥岸前，憤怒的河馬再次朝他們沖向來。無奈之下，護林員只能開槍射擊，擊斃了河馬。這才僥幸脫險，沒有受重傷。

*美國一飼養員遭熊襲擊身亡 肇事熊或面臨安樂死*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



2010年8月，美國俄亥俄州克利夫蘭地區一名飼養員遭熊襲擊身亡。這頭肇事的熊也許面臨安樂死。死者名爲布倫特·孔德勞，現年24歲，19日晚放狗熊出籠吃食時遭熊攻擊，20日在醫院死亡。屍檢報告說，孔德勞死於多處抓傷和重擊傷。通常，放這只熊出籠吃食很正常，因爲它總是和主人及飼養員在一起。但不知道當時是不是有什麽東西嚇到熊，使它攻擊飼養員。

*美國馴獸員遭老虎攻擊巧用充氣玩具脫身*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



2010年7月，和往常一樣，馴獸員哈維爾用充氣鯨魚挑逗孟加拉虎，訓練其撲捉獵物。通常孟加拉虎僅對馴獸員手中的充氣鯨魚感興趣，最終馴獸員和孟加拉虎會一起跳入訓練場池塘中結束表演。但這一次，哈維爾不幸滑倒，並跌落在充氣鯨魚和名爲查理特的白色孟加拉虎之間。老虎的注意力從充氣鯨魚轉移至哈維爾身上，並迅速向他撲來。危機關頭，哈維爾將充氣鯨魚扔向池塘試圖轉移查理特的注意力。這一緊急措施極其湊效，查理特被“飛”入池塘的充氣鯨魚所吸引，和充氣鯨魚一起跌入池塘，遊客被這驚險的一幕嚇得發出陣陣驚呼。

*印度表演象突然發狂 導致3人死亡*

點擊以顯示隱藏內容



印度警方於2008年4月23日證實，南部喀拉拉邦的一間寺廟當天在舉行一個慶典活動時，一頭正在表演的成年公象突然失控，在寺廟內橫沖直撞，掀翻屋頂，並向在場人員發起攻擊。導致一男一女當場死亡，另有一名訓象師也在試圖馴服大象時遭攻擊致死。不僅如此，憤怒的大象還將一名受傷倒地的男子甩踢出數米遠。

===============================================

發現有很多都是動物園的動物或者馬戲動物
特別是馬戲，說真的這種東西一定要取締！~~~
話說和動物相處真的非常危險啊……

----------


## 野狼1991

難到有些新聞真的很恐怖
動物畢竟保持的獸性

話說好像有咬死人的動物往往會被擊斃或是要面臨安樂死嗎?
(之前有聽過這種說法

不過之前看動物頻道"獸性大發"
很多被動物襲擊者不會因此埋怨動物,
而是更加的尊重XD
(其實這邊算試題外了XD

----------


## 斯冰菊

馬戲團是一定要取締的！！！這種動物表演根本是完全違背他們的天性與意願！！！

還有安樂死，嗥到攻擊人類的獸要被安樂死本狼就非常憤怒！！！ :wuffer_pissed: 曾經有一次，有一個瘋子跳進北極熊的獸欄裡面，只為了撫摸新生的幼熊；熊媽媽一見這個瘋子想碰她的孩子，頓時怒由心生，對他狠狠攻擊！為了救那個瘋子，結果竟然是熊媽媽被射殺了！明明是那個瘋子應該被處罰才對啊！這下子小熊變成孤兒了！！！

再來看到奧蘭多海洋世界的鯨魚殺訓練員報導，本狼看到一部相關紀念影片，其中有兩個用戶的留言頗有意思。

*Khaotic Az* 3 個月以前
_這則評論收到的反對票過多，已遭移除_ 
They don't just pluck a random killer whale from the sea. The whales they take are rescued. If they where to go back into the wild they would die, what don't you people get about that. Yes, its﻿ a wild animal still, and they can/ will kill. The trainers knew the risks involved.

他們並非只是從海裡隨便挑幾尾殺人鯨而已。這些鯨魚其實是被拯救的！如果將他們放生回海洋的話，他們會死去的，我知道你們這群人並不知道。是的，他們是野生動物沒錯，他們也會殺戮。訓練員知道他們必須冒這樣的風險。

*manuel martinez* 2 個月以前
Orcas rescued?﻿ from what? from their virginity? why would ANY animal need to be rescued from their natural habitat? why not rescue you from your natural habitat and make you live in a Sea World shitter and feed you sardines and see how you like it?

被拯救的鯨魚？他們為什麼被拯救？因為他們的無辜？為什麼任何動物需要從他們的自然棲息地被救出呢？為什們不將你從你的自然棲息地(溫暖舒適的家)救出來然後讓你住在海洋世界的狹窄魚缸並每天餵你吃沙丁魚？這樣你會喜歡嗎？



畢竟人類終究不能控制野性啊！！！

----------


## 靛紫喵龍

多種驚心觸目的報導
最讓我痛心的就是猩猩撕下整張臉那個報導了
隨了那張圖的可怕程度甚高之外
卻有種比被咬死更慘的感覺阿  ..
不知道是動物越趨馴化 人們的知識水平變高 還是報導的問題
也想起最近有蟒蛇與二歲花貓共眠 之類的新聞  到底是否有在變化呢
祝願有天能真正地了解 ~

----------


## 紅峽青燦

我看見了吃人的克基斯!(?)

好多熊的例子啊
熊真的是很危險的動物!

我也不贊成猛獸表演，要是訓練馬或猴子那還好，獅子老虎都是很稀少的動物了
還要他們在馬戲團不是很殘忍嘛?

----------


## 狼の寂

感覺這些事件都好恐怖吶...
雖然多半都是人類自找的~"


像馬戲團這種東西根本就是不應該存在的，其實動物園也是，但相較之下咱比較討厭前者
擅自將那些無辜可憐的動物關起來就算了，竟然還施以虐待逼迫牠們進行表演，以娛樂那些無所事事的人類，咱實在是無法認同這種行為 :jcdragon-bite: 

先不用說動物們有多可憐，就連到場參觀的人類本身也是會有危險的
所謂的「物極必反」即是如此
被壓抑的情緒總有一天還是會爆發的，只是時間先後的問題

牠們沒有了自由就算了，還必須飽嘗虐待與人類無情，帶著嘲笑的眼光
你若是牠們難道能不爆發嗎?
咱真的很同情牠們...  :wuffer_bawl:  
所以人類被反撲是應該的呀! (啊，不是...


還有如同斯冰菊所嗥的那種事件
其實咱的想法也是跟斯冰菊的想法一樣的
明明是人類自找的，動物們只是要保護自己與自己重要的事物，但反到最後受罰，被射殺的往往都是為了捍衛自己而奮鬥的動物們，這天理何在?  :wuffer_howl:  

不過畢竟這是個人文主義很重的社會，就算某些動物有被法律保護，但基於同個種族的立場，人類還是會選擇犧牲掉動物以保衛自己同類的安全
雖然這很不合理但事實就是這樣，咱們對於此類事情的發生是真的蠻無力的，除非有一天動物們的權益和身分在這個人類所掌控的地球是平等的...
咱想，這就是處於人類社會的弊端吧!?

但咱們仍然可以繼續努力的為動物們發聲，爭取權益，至少這是咱們目前唯一能做的

只願那些受苦受難的動物同胞們能夠早日恢復自由...

----------


## 狼王白牙

理性來說，要特別感謝羽狼跟原帖編輯者分享的案例。
這些案例不是叫人們必需與其它動物互相敵對，
而是無論是哪一門科學，都有風險的存在。

我覺得人類與動物互動的教科書驅向兩極化。
如果不是童話故事、電視卡通、動物玩偶商品、一些商業性的表演者教出｢動物很可愛，可以隨意的撫摸擁抱｣ 怎麼會有人爬進禁區裡跟熊｢親熱｣?

但是另一部分的教材或小說又是，野獸會怎麼襲擊人與牲口，應該如何補殺，而動物身上又有多少 醫療價值跟商業價值。

讚成野生動物保育區的嚴格管制，好比可以比擬人類保育區的都市一樣。住在都市裡，都有許多規則要遵守，也要經過重重考試(包含駕車等)

與野生動物相關的區域，進入前應該先考｢動物行為學｣ ｢生態學｣ 不只這樣，還必需拿 90 分才準進入這領域。

反對動物園的一派，理由之一是教得太少，展示意義比較大。即使是偏負面的教材，諸如這些新聞，也應當教導才是。

如果我來立法，踏入動物保育區、或有馴獸之行為而致傷害者，不但動物不處罰，被咬傷的人必需面臨罰款才對。

----------

